# [Japanese NR] Yumu Tabuchi 3x3x3 Average 10.47 seconds



## Suraimu (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtubehd]BwtUgniqlCE[/youtubehd]

Enjoy!
High Quality Video.
360p is bad XD


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

Turbo!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice average, congrats.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## Zubon (Feb 22, 2010)

日本大会２０１０に行こうかなと思っているんですが外国人で大丈夫かな？


----------



## coinman (Feb 22, 2010)

Zubon said:


> 日本大会２０１０に行こうかなと思っているんですが外国人で大丈夫かな？



Yes? No? Maybe.. i don't know


----------



## Suraimu (Feb 22, 2010)

全然、大丈夫ですよ。


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2010)

wow...

any videos of his OH WR average?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

Pedro said:


> wow...
> 
> any videos of his OH WR average?



Check his channel on YouTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/yumu1083


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

Uperm on 5th solve o_0


----------



## kurtaz (Feb 22, 2010)

cube?
is it still rubiks diy?


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Uperm on 5th solve o_0



Wow! It looks like he's literally doing like 5 moves...wtf...


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Uperm on 5th solve o_0



It's insane 0_o
I want that LL zoomed in and in slo-mo, if anybody knows how to do that


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 23, 2010)

He's cutting corners so much he uses less turns. Too amazing.


----------



## Suraimu (Feb 23, 2010)

he uses FⅡ


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 23, 2010)

FII owns! what was the OLL on that last solve? R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> FII owns! what was the OLL on that last solve? R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'?


Looks like it to me.

His LL algorithms on that solve are so fast it looks like he skipped moves lol.


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > FII owns! what was the OLL on that last solve? R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'?
> ...



That was certainly a sub-optimal U perm.


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> FII owns! what was the OLL on that last solve? R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'?



R' U' F U R U' R' F' R


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 23, 2010)

So pro!!


----------

